# 389 Engine identification?



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

I’m looking at a 66 GTO that is for sale by owner and I have questions about the engine. The current owner told me it was not the original engine but he found a ‘66 389 engine that he had rebuilt and put in the car. The car had a recent frame off restoration and is in beautiful condition inside and out, immaculate in my opinion. The frame was power coated and the color was changed to all white. But… the EUN shows 513916 YD. The YD indicates ‘66 389 w/2bbl carb, 290 hp, I presume out of a full size Pontiac. This engine has been rebuilt with cam, edelbrock heads, holley intake and Quick fuel carb. So my question is how much does this effect desirability and price of this car? Like I said, the body, paint and interior are like new or better. It has TH400, PS, PB, factory AC but the compressor is in the trunk. Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

NMN (non matching numbers) may decrease the value by 5-10%. Subtract another 5% for non operating A/C from an otherwise_ Stock_ vehicle.The T400 is a nice addition and may add value to an otherwise stock car. Does the owner still have the original ST300 2 speed?

Since the car has a modified engine and transmission it will affect the value up or down 
Price depends upon how well the car was modified and a non operational A/C in an A/C equipped car will lower the value


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Matching Numbers Make Collector Cars More Valuable


“Matching numbers” is a term that car collectors use to describe a car on which all the parts – body, engine, rear axle – have proper factory serial numbers. The classic Corvette owner who spends six figures restoring a car with an engine code that doesn’t match the chassis number is probably...




www.hagerty.com


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> Matching Numbers Make Collector Cars More Valuable
> 
> 
> “Matching numbers” is a term that car collectors use to describe a car on which all the parts – body, engine, rear axle – have proper factory serial numbers. The classic Corvette owner who spends six figures restoring a car with an engine code that doesn’t match the chassis number is probably...
> ...


You need to wait for the bear to weigh in


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

66COUPE said:


> You need to wait for the bear to weigh in


And Pontiac Jim. these guys know their stuff


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

66COUPE said:


> And Pontiac Jim. these guys know their stuff


And don’t discount army. She is the bomb


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

66COUPE said:


> And don’t discount army. She is the bomb



Army is not a woman...lol...


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

Boomstick said:


> Army is not a woman...lol...


My bad, never took typing class and these voice recognition things suck. He’s the bomb. 👍


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Boomstick said:


> Army is not a woman...lol...


There's a funny story about that... 

5 years ago on a musician forum, people saw my girl avatar and simply "glanced" at my username, so they presumed it to be "Amy", not "Army". They began referring to Amy, all over the forum, and of course, my friends ran with the ball.

Now at age 52, even in "real life", EVERYONE calls me Amy... such to the point that when people call me Jim, others ask who they're talking about. 

Last week, in the music forum, you guys were calling me "Army" and a new guy there asked "who the heck is Army?". Funny how the web works.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Boomstick said:


> Army is not a woman...lol...


While were on the topic... Im a horror movie fanatic and Armyadarkness refers to my favorite movie... which coincidentally is responsible for popularizing the term "Boomstick"


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> While were on the topic... Im a horror movie fanatic and Armyadarkness refers to my favorite movie... which coincidentally is responsible for popularizing the term "Boomstick"


It's also one of my favorite movies!

Alright you primitive screwheads, listen up!

There was actually two Bruce's in the movie, one is Bruce Campbell...

I shoot cowboy action, I shoot a pair of stainless 1858 Remingtons, a stainless Rossi 92 and a double barrel 12ga, "cobalt blue with a hair trigger. S-mart's top of the line. $109.99, you can find it in the sporting goods section."

(Not really, I run an SKB100 12ga)

In cowboy action, we all have an alias we shoot under. Mine is "Boomstick Bruce"

My last name is not Campbell...

The fall guy was one of my favorite shows as a kid...

If you solve the riddle, you'll know where to find my name in the credits...

Or you can just watch the credits until you find it...lol...

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

Boomstick said:


> It's also one of my favorite movies!
> 
> Alright you primitive screwheads, listen up!
> 
> ...





armyadarkness said:


> There's a funny story about that...
> 
> 5 years ago on a musician forum, people saw my girl avatar and simply "glanced" at my username, so they presumed it to be "Amy", not "Army". They began referring to Amy, all over the forum, and of course, my friends ran with the ball.
> 
> ...





armyadarkness said:


> There's a funny story about that...
> 
> 5 years ago on a musician forum, people saw my girl avatar and simply "glanced" at my username, so they presumed it to be "Amy", not "Army". They began referring to Amy, all over the forum, and of course, my friends ran with the ball.
> 
> ...


Yep, I’m guilty of that mistake, with seeing Amy and the fog of war going on at the other forum ( all in good fun ) and my own brain fog plus mammoth, who I’m fairly sure is a girl confused me. I think I got it now ! Merry Christmas


----------

